#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> mjg59: In bug #185669, it sounds like upstream is commenting that they'd be willing to merge the cheese patch :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185669 in cheese "Update hildon UI patch for cheese 2.21.5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185669
<Angelus> Hi guys
<lool> Hi
<Angelus> I'm just wondering
<Angelus> Is ubuntu-mobile usable atm?
<Angelus> i'm getting a Kohjinsha SH8 Model and i wouldn't mind using it and testing the builds as well
<Angelus> from what i can tell from the repositories its a pretty new project
<lool> Angelus: It's supposed to startup and whow an UI; depends what you call usable though :)
<Angelus> oh okay
<Angelus> because i tired to look at the release schedule and it just points to the hardy one
<Angelus> i was hoping to get something that's more or less customised for the kohjinsha hardware than fiddling with xubuntu
<lool> AFAIK, we don't test with kohjinsha hardware
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> hrm
<Angelus> it would be good for me to test with it then, wouldn't it? :P
<Mithrandir> it's not really a target platform for us, but you're welcome to help make it work well on the platform
<Angelus> hrm?
<Angelus> you're concentrating on menlow?
<Mithrandir> yes
<Angelus> oh okay
<Mithrandir> it should work on the kohjinsha too, but as we don't have the hardware nor the manpower to target it, we don't. :-)
<Angelus> will it still allow users to use the full blown ubuntu as necessery?
<Mithrandir> the usage model is quite different from normal Ubuntu.
<Angelus> because i'm getting the impression that the kernel will be stripped down of some sort
<Angelus> well i'm just thinking suppose i need to get it up and running for like a presentation 
<Angelus> will i still be able to grab the required packages from the ubuntu repositories?
<Mithrandir> yes
<Angelus> kk :)
<Mithrandir> the kernel is slightly stripped down, but it's not completely stripped down
<Angelus> doesnt say what the kernel loses on the wiki page though :(
<Mithrandir> just try and see if it works for you?
<Angelus> nod
<Angelus> will update soon
<Angelus> :)
<Angelus> gtg!
<mjg59> lool: Yeah, I just need to send it to them
<mjg59> (if you haven't already)
<mjg59> I'm just being shit
<lool> mjg59: I thought you had rebased on SVN some parts of it
<mjg59> lool: Hm, yes
<lool> mjg59: But sure, I can happily open an upstream bug with whatever applies
<mjg59> I have that sitting around
<lool> mjg59: Just post your svn diff to some GNOME bug and mention that you're too busy to continue working on it if you don't have the time :)
<lool> perhaps upstream has an hildon device and will happy to simply do it
<mjg59> lool: Yeah, I'll try to do that this afternoon
<lool> Thanks!
<slytherin> Mithrandir: ping back if you are free. Need to discuss bluez-gnome
<Mithrandir> slytherin: yo
<Mithrandir> slytherin: I uploaded a new obex-data-server this morning, I have a bluez-gnome 0.23 ready to go in once the MIR is approved.
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Cool. That is what I was going to ask. :-)
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Do you know anyone whom we can bribe for the MIR. :-P
<Mithrandir> slytherin: pitti said he'd try to get it done today.
<Mithrandir> (he's in CET, like me)
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Great. I will step down then. :-)
<slytherin> I mean from the 'bugger' role
<Mithrandir> slytherin: np.  Thanks for asking though. :-)
<mjg59> lool: Main thing to deal with (based on svn) is that it's shifted from glade to gtkbuilder
<mjg59> lool: So I'll work out the best way to dealw ith that
<lool> Aha
<lool> mjg59: You might recall we discussed not having two glade files but doing the hildon toplevel container dance at runtime
<mjg59> lool: Yeah
<mjg59> I need to brush up on gtkbuilder, I haven't played with it yet
<lool> mjg59: Well if you put your finger in gtkbuilder, I wonder whether you might be interested in implementing that :-P
<lool> I didn't play with it either; from what I understood it's quite close to glade files with a more gtk-ish API
<lool> mjg59: You do know about the conversion script I guess
<mjg59> Yeah
<zer0mdq> does anyone knows if it will be possible to run ubuntu mobile on a nokia N800 or nokia N810?
<inuka_desk> ping amitk
<amitk> inuka_desk: pong
<inuka_desk> amitk, seems like I do not have the permissions to push to ume, who should I request permission from?
<amitk> zer0mdq: No. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<amitk> inuka_desk: can you login to zinc now?
<inuka_desk> yes
<zer0mdq> ok
<zer0mdq> thanks amitk ;0
<zer0mdq> i'll promise next time to read the faq before asking ;)
<amitk> inuka_desk: on zinc, could you execute 'getent groups' and tell me if kernel_ume is listed?
<inuka_desk> amitk , kernel_ume is listed
<inuka_desk> amitk, or is there a different group for lUM
<amitk_> inuka_desk: sorry, got disconnected
<inuka_desk> amitk_, thats ok...  kernel_ume is listed but not sure if this is the group for lum 
<amitk_> inuka_desk: drwxrwxr-x 8 robr kernel_ume 4.0K 2008-01-29 21:12 hardy-ume-lum.git
<inuka_desk> let me try recloning and starting over
<amitk_> inuka_desk: what is the error?
<inuka_desk> error: unable to write sha1 filename ./objects/fe/ee4b07ce73bfa179e73a187041d335361bfb57: Permission denied
<amitk_> inuka_desk: aaah... THAT is a different problem
<inuka_desk> also error: remote 'refs/remotes/origin/HEAD' is not a strict subset of local ref 'refs/remotes/origin/HEAD'. maybe you are not up-to-date and need to pull first?
<inuka_desk> error: remote 'refs/remotes/origin/master' is not a strict subset of local ref 'refs/remotes/origin/master'. maybe you are not up-to-date and need to pull first?
<inuka_desk> I cloned just after you sent out the e-mail about rebasing
<amitk_> inuka_desk: I found the problem, the hardy-ume*.git directories aren't setgid. So the files and directories are owned by the users instead of the group.
<amitk_> inuka_desk: having it fixed now
<inuka_desk> amitk, thanks
<inuka_desk> amitk_ , is the bashrc changes supposed to fix the issue I was experiencing, or is an other fix inprogress? I was wondering since the .bashrc change is not working for me
<amitk_> inuka_desk: that will avoid future problems. This one was multiple problems - directory not being setgid and jay and you not having umask set correctly
<inuka_desk> amitk, oh ok
<tonyespy> amitk: ping... you busy?
<amitk_> tonyespy: whats up?
<tonyespy> just found out what the DEBUG defines weren't getting picked up...  looks like the sd8688 driver was getting inserted and trying to control things.  not sure exactly why, but time to use the blacklist
<tonyespy> i mean why...
<wirelessdreamer> is there a howto anywhere if i want to try a hands on of a current build?
<burner\-> "Flash User Interface" on the ubuntu mobile page caught my attention..
<burner\-> does that mean that i could develop the UI by creating .swf-files ?
<burner\-> as in Adobe Flash..
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-26
<ToddBrandt> Mithrandir: I have i18n support in place in moblin-applets, but I now need to test it with some other languages. Do you know offhand how one changes the default language?
<Mithrandir> ToddBrandt: set LANG before starting the application.
<ToddBrandt> Mithrandir: the application is hildon-desktop itself, is there a config file somewhere which controls the default language for it?
<ToddBrandt> I'm testing all my plugins
<StevenK> export LANG in ume-gui-start?
<ToddBrandt> Ahh, I found it: X11/Xsession.d/25ume-config-common_startup
<ToddBrandt> rather /etc/X11...
<ToddBrandt> hmm, still didn't change anything
<dholbach> good morning
<V3nd3tt4> hi! somebody can tell me if Ubuntu-mobile is compatible with PSP? :(
<V3nd3tt4> I think not XD but I try to do this question :P
<burner\-> i would like to install ubuntu mobile on a standard PC (intel x86) - how would I do that?
<burner\-> i cant find anything but developer/documentation-howto's on the web..
<lool> burner\-: Follow the instructions from the wiki to run from a Xephyr window
<lool> It should allow you to run the UI windowed on an i386
<burner\-> hm, okay
<burner\-> would it be a good choice for me? (I'm planning to use it on my carputer)
<lool> burner\-: Hard to tell
<braniff> can we expect a version of ubuntu-mobile for the blackberry curve anytime soon ??
<mjg59> braniff: Not unless it runs on an x86 processor, no...
<braniff>  it runs with an ARM CPU
<mjg59> Ubuntu doesn't currently support ARM
<mjg59> You'll also need to port a Linux kernel to it
<braniff> hmm...i thought linux was ported to every processor known to man
<mjg59> It is
<mjg59> But you'll still need to port it to the rest of the hardware
<braniff> ok
<slytherin> Why can't ARM be community supported architecture? Same as powerpc. Does Debian supports ARM?
<mjg59> slytherin: Because nobody's stepped up to do it
<mjg59> If someone bootstrapped ARM, I suspect it could be looked into
<mjg59> Debian supports arm, yes
<braniff> there is arm.linux.org.uk
<braniff> (arm linux kernel)
<braniff> but like mjg59 said the rest of the hardware is where the work lies
 * braniff would love to have ubuntu on his curve tho
<Logic-Box> hello
<Logic-Box> anyone here?
<mjg59> Logic-Box: Many of the people working on UME are on the west coast of the US
<mjg59> So may not be awake yet
<Logic-Box> ahhhh
<Logic-Box> man wish i could still be asleep
<Logic-Box> hah
<agoliveira> Logic-Box: Lot's of people here. If you just ask whatever you want to know, maybe one of us can help :)
<LogiK-BoX> hey anyone know if you could put ubuntu mobile on a Palm TX?
<suihkulokki> dudes, you really need to make a arm port of ubuntu :P
<agoliveira> LogiK-BoX, suihkulokki: Guys, the idea is lovelly but we lack manpower. Why don't you step up to help? Take a look at pdaxrom.org. People there wants to port UME to arm which is relatively straightforward.
<LogiK-BoX> well i would help but have really no idea what i would be doing 
<agoliveira> LogiK-BoX: If there's a will there's a way. Can't you code? Fine, write docs, test it, report bugs. There's *aways* something you can do. Contact the group and step up.
<suihkulokki> agoliveira: maybe one day I will, but at the moment I have more than enough to do with debian arm port
<inuka_desk> ping amitk__
<amitk__> inuka_desk: hi
<inuka_desk> hi amitk__, was the permission issues I was having supposed to resolved?
<amitk__> inuka_desk: I'll check
<inuka_desk> amitk__, thanks, I was wondering since I am stilling seeing it.  Appreciate your help
<amitk__> inuka_desk: try again and report the problem please
<inuka_desk> amitk__, I cloned a new branch, copied the changes over, did a git-add . and then git-commit -a... after which I get the message
<inuka_desk> error: remote 'refs/remotes/origin/HEAD' is not a strict subset of local ref 'refs/remotes/origin/HEAD'. maybe you are not up-to-date and need to pull first?
<inuka_desk> error: remote 'refs/remotes/origin/master' is not a strict subset of local ref 'refs/remotes/origin/master'. maybe you are not up-to-date and need to pull first?
<inuka_desk> Eventhough I just cloned the tree. Is there something I need to do on my end to correct this ?
<amitk__> inuka_desk: so you cloned and then applied a patch on top?
<inuka_desk> amitk___, ok my bad I think I know why :). Sorry to bug you again
<amitk__> inuka_desk: np
<inuka_desk> amitk___, unmask was not set correctly in my bash file
<JulFX> hello
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-27
<mikeypizano> what processors does this work on?
<mikeypizano> oh its x86 nevermind
<dholbach> good morning
<larsemil> hey people.
<larsemil> what are the chances of booting ubuntu-mobile on my eee? would be the perfect eee-os i think. its goodlooking and made for low resolutions
<rokj> hi
<buntix> bonsoir
<buntix> je ne doit pas etre le premier a le demander mais on peux trouver ubuntu-mobile en telechargement ?
<Buntix> no one ?
<agoliveira> Buntix: English please? (I can read a bit of french but I won't risk answer on it).
<Buntix> ok sorry for that :)
<Buntix> i dunno
<Buntix> i've got a question but i think some people ask it
<Buntix> sorry for my english :p
<Buntix> can we download ubuntu-mobile ?
<agoliveira> Buntix: Better than my french, for sure ;)
<Buntix> agoliveira,  :) 
<agoliveira> Buntix: Yes, you can. Read the faq and you will find what you need.
<Buntix> and does it run on asus eee .?
<agoliveira> Better, read the faq *before* donwload anything so you will se if it is for you.
<agoliveira> Buntix: Never tried but it should with some adjusts.
<Buntix> i'd like test it on my eee pc
<amitk__> Buntix: http://www.google.com/search?q=eee+pc+and+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Buntix> i know but i ever tried
<Buntix> i think its so full for eee :|
<Buntix> agoliveira,  this faq ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<GrueMaster> Buntix:  The mccaslin build "should" work ok.  I tested a live usb image on an eee back in December, and it booted ok.  Having said that, there has been some major changes since then, so I don't guarantee success.
<agoliveira> Buntix: Yes and the infor available on the main page too.
<Buntix> GrueMaster, an iso exist ?
<GrueMaster> not yet.  I believe the daily ubuntu builds are install only.  If you want to experiment and have a desktop machine available, you can install Ubuntu Gutsy, then install Moblin Image Creator and follow the process to create your own image.  Check out moblin.org for more details.
<GrueMaster> The current mobile images are usb images.
<Buntix> oki i check :)
<Syntux> does it work with Nokia n800?
<amitk__> Syntux: not yet. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<agoliveira> Syntux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<agoliveira> amitk__: That was cool :)
<amitk__> agoliveira: heh
<Syntux> ah cool
<Sam_> hello
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-28
<bspencer> someone have a link to the hardy PPA?
<StevenK> In terms of what?
<bspencer> hey StevenK 
<bspencer> if I want to browse the hardy PPA, what's the link?
<bspencer> https://ppa.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile  
<bspencer> ?
<StevenK> Hey. The link is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive
<bspencer> th
<bspencer> x
 * bspencer bookmarks
<bspencer> StevenK, I see you updated marquee-plugins
<StevenK> I think Bill did too
<bspencer> I just built  ahardy image and was trying it.  The screen is all white.  
<bspencer> but the marquee-plugins that got installed were v0.21, not v0.22 (latest from you)
<StevenK> Were you pulling from the PPA or a mirror of the PPA?
<bspencer> good Q
<bspencer>  http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports hardy main 
<bspencer> btw, are these changes back in the moblin version, or if I re-push a new version will it be broken again?
<StevenK> That's not the PPA, that's Hardy
<StevenK> bspencer: You have to be pulling from the PPA - marquee-plugins is 0.4 in Hardy, but 0.22 in the PPA
<StevenK> (Was 0.21 until I uploaded it)
<bspencer> StevenK, ok.  Where is the location of the PPA stored ?  /etc/apt/...?
<StevenK> bspencer: It's probably /etc/apt/sources.list.d/um-ppa.list ?
<bspencer> so I can answer the Q of whethre I'm using a PPA or a mirror of the PPA?
<bspencer> ok.  perhaps I just built the target before you made the updates.
<StevenK> Yeah. Bill also made some updates to the PPA, so I'd suggest a new target
<bspencer> ok
<bspencer> StevenK, if you make changes to marquee-plugins, did you send me those changes?
<bspencer> or am I supposed to monitor those apps in the PPA and figure out what is going on?
<StevenK> bspencer: I can send you a patch
<bspencer> StevenK, cool.  I was going to update marquee-plugins and mobile-basic-flash, but now I can't because my version seems to be broken per your changes.
<StevenK> bspencer: There's a marquee-plugins.patch in my home directory on moblin.org. You'll need to use patch -p3 to apply it
<bspencer> StevenK, ok
<bspencer> is this hardy-specific?
<bspencer> Use Type=default rather than Type=link in the .desktop files.
<StevenK> I suspect it is
<bspencer> asac, ping
<dholbach> good morning
<bjakob> .
<bjakob> hello?
<Thecks> Hi.
<kyleN> rusty_out: question on moblin-media. can't launch it now from command line or moblin home UI. "Error: application is disabled while in docking mode". Do you know anything about this? 
<patm> kyleN, they are all at the open source conference
<kyleN> ah
<GrueMaster> so there's no meeting today?
<kyleN> (hope springs eternal ; )
<GrueMaster> heh
<patm> there is a meeting planned, not sure who is attending yet
<agoliveira> GrueMaster: We do have it AFAIK.
<GrueMaster> well, until then...  patm, still seeing slow issues with webcam capture?
<lool> (davidm is coming)
<davidm> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 17:02. The chair is davidm.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<davidm> Sorry in different TZ
<ToddBrandt> oy
<davidm> OK here we go
<davidm> ChickenCutlass to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB. (carryover)
<davidm> [Topic] ChickenCutlass to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB. (carryover)
<MootBot> New Topic:  ChickenCutlass to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB. (carryover) 
<davidm> ChickenCutlass, any status?
<patm> he's coming
<davidm> OK
<ChickenCutlass> sorry
<davidm> NP
<ChickenCutlass> no -- I was on vacation and have not gotten to it yet
<davidm> OK, I'll carry over until next week
<davidm> [action]   ChickenCutlass to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB. (carryover) 
<MootBot> ACTION received:    ChickenCutlass to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB. (carryover)  
<davidm> [topic] cwong1, attempt to create an lang pack to report back next week with results
<MootBot> New Topic:  cwong1, attempt to create an lang pack to report back next week with results 
<cwong1_> I was able to patched the firefox chinese lang pack and made it work with midbrowser. All I had to do was to add midbrowser's guid and version number to the install.rdf.  So creating a debian install package for the lang. pack should be fairly straight forward.
<davidm> great news
<cwong1_> btw, most of us are in a confierence
<cwong1_> and has limited internet access
<lool> cwong1_: For the whole of this meeting?
<davidm> lool, I think they are off site.
<cwong1_> y
<patm> cwong1_, is bspencer available?
<lool> cwong1_: The two people I see in the list of actions from last week would also be ToddBrandt and mawhalen
<ToddBrandt> lool: I'm here
<lool> Cool
<cwong1_> I dont thnk mawhalen or bspecer wil be online.
<davidm> [topic] asac) report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this and report back next week.
<MootBot> New Topic:  asac) report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this and report back next week. 
<lool> cwong1_: Please wave hello to them and suggest that read the meeting notes then
<lool> cwong1_: (and have fun!)
<kyleN> davidm: can you please carry over mawhalen's action then? 
<cwong1_> ok
<davidm> kyleN, I will
<davidm> asac, you about?
<davidm> Looks like I'll have to carry that forward
<davidm> [action] davidm to contact asac and get status of asac) report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  davidm to contact asac and get status of asac) report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this. 
<davidm> [action] asac report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this and report back next week. (carry over)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  asac report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this and report back next week. (carry over) 
<davidm> [topic] kyleN will sum the executive steps for i18n for GMA and lool to review them before posting.
<lool> asac: Are you around?
<MootBot> New Topic:  kyleN will sum the executive steps for i18n for GMA and lool to review them before posting. 
<kyleN> lool and I independently wrote up wiki pages on i18n code for Mobile. There are some differences in content and some overlap. Mine is somewhat broader scope; lool's has additional programming details, such as setting up configure.in/.ac and Makefile.am. Where the technical content overlaps, defer to lool. I hope to merge them when/if I get the chance. For now, here are the two URLs...
<kyleN> mine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/I18nMobileCode
<lool> NB: these are temporary URLs
<kyleN> lool's: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/I18nQuickstart
<davidm> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/I18nMobileCode
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/I18nMobileCode 
<lool> We'll merge them in one page
<davidm> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/I18nQuickstart
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/I18nQuickstart 
<davidm> OK
<davidm> [topic] ToddBrandt to continue building i18n infrastucture to match the gnome-control-center one by next week.
<MootBot> New Topic:  ToddBrandt to continue building i18n infrastucture to match the gnome-control-center one by next week. 
<davidm> ToddBrandt, I saw your email looks like this has happened?
<ToddBrandt> davidm: moblin-applets 0.41 has the same level of internationalization as gnome-control-center now
<ToddBrandt> yea
<asac> davidm: sorry ... i am here
<lool> I pulled moblin-applets from git and reviewed the intltool integration; it looks way better and ToddBrandt reported success anyway :)
<ToddBrandt> it just has a few strings that aren't translated
<davidm> OK
<lool> ToddBrandt: I sent a few hints on your issues to the mailing list in reply to your report
<davidm> asac, wait one please and I'll reopen your topic
<asac> davidm: thx
<ToddBrandt> lool: ok thanks, I'll take a look
<lool> ToddBrandt: I think only technical details are remaining; the bulk is done
<lool> You even cd po; intltool-update -p on build, so technically your package is ready for Launchpad imports
<kyleN> yahoo!
<ToddBrandt> lool: yea, IO just haven't been able to test it, that's my biggest hurdle
<lool> ToddBrandt: You can now be official i18n counselor for moblin folks :)
<ToddBrandt> :)
<davidm> We OK to move on?
 * lool is ok
<davidm> [topic] asac) report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this and report back next week.
<MootBot> New Topic:  asac) report on code to create XPI from LP exports or look around for help to complete this and report back next week. 
<asac> ok the discussion looked good and i think we figured a viable way to get this for hardy
<asac> if possible i would like to get help from someone writing some tiny piece of software
<asac> that basically converts .po files to xpi structures. i have an algorithm for that in mind.  so its just a matter of parsing
<asac> sedding and testing
<lool> asac: We need a similar piece of software for the rest of the mobile langpack strategy
<lool> asac: In fact Hildon + OpenOffice.org + Firefox should all be handled by langpack-o-matics hooks, and I had the same discussion as yours with pitti
<asac> i expect that the work needed for this script that produces xpis from .po about 1-2 days development up front and then another day or two for bug fixes
<lool> asac: The only part I'm not confortable with is the actual XPI format reading/writing
<asac> and shaking out any issues
<asac> yes, all mozilla translations will be hooked into langpack-o-matic
<lool> asac: Do you think pitti can help with this or are you looking for help in the mobile team?
<asac> i talked to pitti about that
<asac> he will provides the hooks
<agoliveira> I would like to help but I reallysuck at things good for parsing and regular expressions
<lool> the hook support I guess, but not the actual hooks?
<asac> launchpad teams makes the required changes to the xpi import/po export
<asac> lool: depends on how you define it
<asac> we should provide a script that can transform .po files to xpi directories
<lool> He's going to change lang-o-matic to call into code we have to write or that he writes?
<lool> Right
<lool> We have to write :)
<asac> and might need to adjust what arguments that script gets
<asac> pitti will than hook that in
<asac> well ... its simple
<asac> i just need someone to code what i say ;)
<asac> 1-2 days development i think PLUS another day for fixes later
<lool> Ok; is anyone willing to take this?
<lool> Probably involves python or at least perl I'd guess
<asac> you just need some shell scripting experience or perl or python
<asac> doesn't matter much i guess
<davidm> asac, just script (bash) or does it have to be python?
<agoliveira> lool: As I said, I would love to but this is really my weak spot.
<lool> (Not at it couldn't be done in shell or something else, but langpack-o-matic is in python and I'd guess perl is available)
<asac> davidm: its really straight foward. even bash should be enough
<davidm> I can help if in bash, not python
<davidm> lets take it off line in email, and we will get it covered somehow.
<lool> davidm: So you want to put the 1/2 days of dev + 1 day of fixes?
<asac> ok ... i can write the general algorithm down and provide you with example input files
<davidm> Yea, no one else has time
<davidm> asac, OK
<agoliveira> I volunteer to do it, just don't know how yet :)
<asac> davidm: agoliveira ok ... just say who :)
<lool> [action for second week of march?]
<davidm> [action] asac to proivide the general algorithm down and provide you with example input files to mobile list email
<MootBot> ACTION received:  asac to proivide the general algorithm down and provide you with example input files to mobile list email 
<asac> thanks
<lool> cool
<asac> one more point. this will likely work for all mozilla packages
<asac> no idea about hildon
<lool> asac: Next topics might interest you as they are about the same issue
<asac> lool: we should probably talk to that later
<davidm> [action] davidm & agoliveira to look at same and get script written by next week
<asac> ok
<MootBot> ACTION received:  davidm & agoliveira to look at same and get script written by next week 
<agoliveira> asac: Who can be me, how it's the problem :)
<agoliveira> I guess this is my clue force myself to learn python
<agoliveira> s/clue/clue to
<asac> :)
<davidm> agoliveira, bash :-) no python 
 * ToddBrandt wonders why everything can't just be in C
<asac> ToddBrandt: you volunteer?
<asac> :)
<agoliveira> ToddBrandt: I rather chew glass to parse stuff in C.
 * lool wonders whether ToddBrandt would like his airbag segfaulting
<davidm> [topic] lool to reformat detailed notes user interface string changes post freeze and post to Ubuntu wiki. 
<MootBot> New Topic:  lool to reformat detailed notes user interface string changes post freeze and post to Ubuntu wiki.  
<lool> (assembly for the win)
<GrueMaster> ToddBrandt:  I agree
 * ToddBrandt apparantly wonders alone
<lool> So, I actually did my two actions in a single shot!  :-P
<lool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MobileLangpack
<agoliveira> I can do it in Pascal very quickly ;)
<lool> The story is that we want langpacks if we want to use launchpad translations on that scale anyway
<lool> So, I documented known issues and TODOs to implement langpacks
<davidm> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MobileLangpack
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MobileLangpack 
<lool> And also how to continue working with launchpad after the freezes
<kyleN> way to go lool!
<davidm> OK next
<davidm> [topic] lool kyleN to research if need to configure the seed into the LP Ubuntu export to get tarballs for the mobile seed, then update the rules.
<MootBot> New Topic:  lool kyleN to research if need to configure the seed into the LP Ubuntu export to get tarballs for the mobile seed, then update the rules. 
<lool> So I discussed this with misc people and documented how to achieve this on the same wiki page
<lool> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MobileLangpack
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/MobileLangpack 
<davidm> Great
<kyleN> when will we decide whether we will use mobile lang packs?
<lool> There's a lot of work to do for langpacks
<lool> I also documented the space savings which I asked Arne
<lool> He says we would win in the 10 MBs on the installed system
<lool> (But you have to take compression into account)
<kyleN> lool, was that space savings just for one language?
<kyleN> german
<lool> kyleN: I don't understand
<lool> Oh, yes, for one language
<lool> Less if you want multiple languages obviously
<lool> One big issue we discovered is that Hildon misses many po/pot files in our archive because these are split weirdly upstream
<kyleN> if the choice is put all languages on board vs use lang packs to download, tehn teh space savings is more
<kyleN> maybe 10M per language
<lool> So there are many TODOs at the bottom of the wiki page to build maps of where to find pot, and we then have to package or merge these sources
<lool> kyleN: I don't think so; I think it's 10 MB uncompressed if you install german alone for our apps instead of german for gnome langpack + common langpack
<patm> so if I have an install with two languages, I save 20MBs
<lool> So it's 10 MB less than using the standard langpacks, but it's not compared to how much it would use to not use langpacks at all
<patm> thats not a lot of disk
<lool> patm: Depends what you compare to; but if you compare to the common + gnome langpacks, yes
<lool> langpacks are a huge effort because of Hildon
<patm> lool, what other comparison is there to consider?
<lool> patm: Well we could for example ship all translations of cheese in cheese itself if it's in universe or in our ppa
<lool> patm: Is 10 / 20 MB worthwhile to fight for?
<lool> Or even 30 MB in the best case
<patm> lool I am thinking not
<lool> We still have to do the work as Hildon is in main and will be langpacked
<lool> But the part of the work requiring to change l-o-m to use seeds or to have a special "copy" behavior for mobile could be skipped
<lool> saving some 1.5 days of Martin Pitt
<lool> Ok; so there's a long list of TODOs; the consensus is that we might not need to spend time creating mobile specific langpacks
 * agoliveira agrees
<lool> The other TODOs to have Hildon langpackable are still open; do we have to assign them now, or is the research enough for our current state?
<lool> Who has some resources to build e.g. the Hildon module => needed gettext domains map?
<lool> Or to package the remaining hildon modules carrying translations?
<lool> Or to write the scripts similar to the XPI ones which will convert Hildon pots into normal pots?
<bfiller> lool: maybe needs to get added to the other remaining hildon tasks (next topic)
<davidm> makes sense
<lool> Hmm
<kyleN> i can find and list the domains used by current hildon packages we use
<lool> Mithrandir: What do you think?  Should we assign the Hildon langpacks action I prepared to the same people as Hildon 2.0 modules?
<lool> kyleN: cool
<lool> davidm: Can you action kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains?
<lool> kyleN: Oh and can you please list where the gettext domains are in maemo too?
<kyleN> I'll try ;)
<davidm> [action]  kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains, and list where the gettext domains are in maemo.
<MootBot> ACTION received:   kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains, and list where the gettext domains are in maemo. 
<davidm> [topic] Mithrandir to split up remaining Hildon packages that need to be upgraded amongst everybody except people who claim they are busy with other things. (carryover)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Mithrandir to split up remaining Hildon packages that need to be upgraded amongst everybody except people who claim they are busy with other things. (carryover) 
<lool> Let's discuss the other actions here
<bfiller> Mithrandir: you around?
<lool> giving a phone call
<davidm> lool, is phoning him.  Today is a phone day....
<bfiller> davidm: doesn't look like the wiki page with the hildon task list has been updated
<agoliveira> davidm: Not really, my is mute now despite my adsl is ok. Go figure.
<bfiller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Hildon2.0
<mjg59> Tollef was feeling unwell earlier
<lool> No reponse, and can't leave a message
<agoliveira> s/my/mine
<lool> mjg59: Oh indeed, I completely forgot
<lool> He mentionned feeling half sick
<lool> So, I propose we carry on and reassign to me next week if we fail again?
<davidm> OK, will do
<bfiller> lool: the clock is ticking and it's been over two weeks now..
<bfiller> just concernered there is a lot of work to do and we need to start
<davidm> [action] Mithrandir to split up remaining Hildon packages that need to be upgraded amongst everybody except people who claim they are busy with other things. (carryover address this wek in email)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Mithrandir to split up remaining Hildon packages that need to be upgraded amongst everybody except people who claim they are busy with other things. (carryover address this wek in email) 
<lool> Ok, reassign to me; I might defer til monday though, I'll try catching Tollef tomorrow or do it tomorrow/monday
<lool> davidm: I'll try to do it nevertheless
<lool> Ok, next topic
<davidm> lool, geeo enough
<bfiller> lool: thanks, I'll help with some if needed and I believe moblin guys will too
<davidm> [action] lool to follow up and take over for Mithrandir if necessary.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  lool to follow up and take over for Mithrandir if necessary. 
 * agoliveira too if necessary.
<davidm> OK next topic
<davidm> [topic] mawhalen to followup on when theme tools are updated, and then gen a new theme using the tools with sabotage (Shane Bryan)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mawhalen to followup on when theme tools are updated, and then gen a new theme using the tools with sabotage (Shane Bryan) 
<davidm> carryonver
<davidm> [action] carryover mawhalen to followup on when theme tools are updated, and then gen a new theme using the tools with sabotage (Shane Bryan)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  carryover mawhalen to followup on when theme tools are updated, and then gen a new theme using the tools with sabotage (Shane Bryan) 
<davidm> [topic] bfiller to file bug on gutsy/hardy dbus problems.
<MootBot> New Topic:  bfiller to file bug on gutsy/hardy dbus problems. 
<bfiller> done LP: 196280
<davidm> any action so far?
<bfiller> davidm: not yet, but I didn't have a chance to file it until yesterday. I assigned to moblin-image-creator, but not sure if this is the right package
<davidm> OK, thanks
<lool> bfiller: Against MIC?
<bfiller> lool: yes
<lool> Why not, but we might want to poke dbus people
<bfiller> lool: who are the dbus people exactly?
<lool> Done
<lool> bfiller: I know some Debian folks and pitti for Ubuntu
<lool> Dunno who else
<lool> (At least down to the dbus message issues level)
<lool> Otherwise, desktop people know about general dbus packaging and usage
<davidm> lool, will you poke the dbus folks then?
<lool> I just did
<lool> I added the dbus package
<davidm> ah :-)
<bfiller> lool: thanks
<davidm> Thanks
<lool> Discussion to continue in the bug
<davidm> OK that is all the old business, now on to new
<davidm> [topic] (lool) Cebit attendance
<MootBot> New Topic:  (lool) Cebit attendance 
<lool> So, some informed person reminded us that Cebit is approaching fast
<lool> Is anyone from community or Canonical attending?
<lool> I know a non-mobile Canonical person is going unofficially
<davidm> We can check the canonical internal wiki to see who if any are attending 
<lool> We might have some demoes of images derived from UME Community Edition (or whatever we call it)
<bfiller> patm: does Fenario have plans to go?
<patm> no, I am not aware of any official canonical presence
<davidm> Looks like Matt Barker is attending
<lool> Ok; topic closed for me
<GrueMaster> on a similar note.
<davidm> [topic] (lool) version numbers in the ppa
<MootBot> New Topic:  (lool) version numbers in the ppa 
<GrueMaster> LinuxFest NW is coming in April
<lool> So, please please please don't use Debian/main Ubuntu version numbers for ppa uploads
<lool> We should have ONE version number for ONE source tree
<lool> If there's any chance that someone else uses the same version number, don't use it! :)
<lool> One recent example in the ppa were the grub uploads
<agoliveira> lool: Maybe will be clearer if you provide an example.
<davidm> GrueMaster, can you send the info to the mailing list please, I don't know about that show.
<GrueMaster> roger that.
<lool> The problem with bumping version numbers with -2, -3 etc. in the ppa is that if someone uploads a high urgency fix to hardy with -1ubuntu2, -1ubuntu3 etc as expected, we wont get it
<lool> I'll try to document this properly on our wiki or look for existing doc
<lool> If you have a doubt, append "um1" to the version
<lool> or "+um1", it's the same
<lool> The only case where you should use um1 is when backporting between dists (hardy sources into gutsy)
<lool> Where you should use ~; that's the only case, at the moment appending "um1" and incrementing should work!
<lool> Thanks for your attention
<lool> I can get an action for the doc part
<bfiller> lool: does this apply to moblin packages as well? i.s. should marquee-plugins_24 be marquee-plugins-24um1?
<lool> Technically, we shouldn't use native versionning for Ubuntu uploads
<davidm> [action] lool to document versioning in the ppa into wiki
<MootBot> ACTION received:  lool to document versioning in the ppa into wiki 
<lool> But at the moment, moblin apps are not really "released"
<lool> So we can't really distinguish between Ubuntu versions and upstream versions because moblin/upstream folks upload one upstream version to Ubuntu
<lool> But Ubuntu folks can't always do this, so it's a bit of a problem
<bfiller> are all of the moblin packages going into universe or main for Hardy?
<bfiller> or just staying in PPA?
<lool> We should try to push most I guess
<lool> But this requires MOTUs or core devs which we have little of
<davidm> I believe all going into mail were possible
<agoliveira> bfiller: PPA is just temporary and test AFAIK.
<lool> StevenK and I can do both
<davidm> OK next topic?
<lool> Yes
<lool> Which is closely related :)
<bfiller> thanks for clarification
<davidm> [topic] (lool) overwriting changes in ppa packages
<MootBot> New Topic:  (lool) overwriting changes in ppa packages 
<lool> (We would have to discuss proper releases with moblin, but for now I guess we'll have to live on with moblin native versions in the ppa)
<lool> So, when uploading changes to the ppa, please make sure you don't regress the packages by simply overwriting with whatever you want to upload
<lool> Usually, we want to merge the changes in the ppa with the new upstream release
<lool> Say, StevenK did some fixes to a package in the ppa, don't just push your source over it, you should check what's in the ppa and merge with your upload
<lool> This is again a bit problematic because if StevenK has a fix, he might not be able to commit it to the upstream source tree for moblin modules
<davidm> very true
<bfiller> lool: I just ran into this problem
<lool> For non-moblin modules, it should be pretty straightforward though: grab the source from the ppa, do your changes, and upload
<bfiller> lool: I grabbed source from PPA, made changes, uploaded, and sent moblin the patches
<lool> For moblin projects, we need to fix it one way or the other: either we all commit to the autoritative git (but then we would need access)
<lool> Or we all push to the ppa and moblin keeps moblin commit right, but moblin folks need to carefully merge the ppa changes with their new upstreams
<bfiller> would be great if we could get commit priveleges
<davidm> I think we need to have this conversation next week with more of Intel here too.
<lool> So would there be foo 2.0-0ubuntu2 in the ppa, they would have to fetch it, merge it into 2.1-0ubuntu1, and upload this instead of pushing 2.1-1
<lool> davidm: definitely
<davidm> [action] revisit this topic next week with Intel developers present.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  revisit this topic next week with Intel developers present. 
<lool> We need to decide what's the autoritative place for moblin modules (git or ppa) and everybody uses that
<davidm> OK are we safe to move on.
<davidm> ?
<lool> Yes
<agoliveira> If at least a few of us have comit access there, would be a bit of PITA but at elast would end the confusuon
<GrueMaster> One problem you will run into is there are two moblin source trees.
<davidm> [topic] (bfiller) testing packages on Hardy before promoting to PPA
<MootBot> New Topic:  (bfiller) testing packages on Hardy before promoting to PPA 
<GrueMaster> One internal and one external.
<bfiller> folks need to make sure they test against Hardy (not GUTSY) before pushing to the PPA
<davidm> That is an issue that we need to solve next week for sure.  GrueMaster thanks
<lool> GrueMaster: Ah, that's interesting; if you can think of a solution, could you expose it next week when more Intel people are around?
<lool> GrueMaster: As an insider, you might have a clearer idea of what needs fixing here
<davidm> bfiller, I plan on bringing this up on my call with Intel later today.
<GrueMaster> I think the solution was already hit upon.  Patch the PPA and send the patch to the moblin mailing list.
<bfiller> moblin guys pushed packages that broke the image (mobile-basic-flash, marquee-plugins). Clearing didn't test first
<bfiller> davidm: great, thanks
<agoliveira> Gutsy for us is dead meat a long time agoa lready.
<GrueMaster> but I'll bring it up next week.
<davidm> GrueMaster, thanks
<lool> GrueMaster: Thanks
<ToddBrandt> bfiller: which of these is the correct platform for building a target and testing? mccaslin-lpia-ubuntu-hardy or mccaslin-lpia-ubuntu-hardy-ppa
<davidm> Ok we are out of new topics and over time. so......
<lool> bfiller: Thanks for bringing this up
<bfiller> ToddBrandt: not sure actually, I'll have to check out nightly build scripts. Anyone else know?
<lool> bfiller: This all comes up to the same best practices to follow topic
<ToddBrandt> I've been using the latter: mccaslin-lpia-ubuntu-hardy-ppa
<lool> ToddBrandt: I think the second one, it includes the ppa where most people push
<bfiller> ToddBrandt: I think that is correct, Hardy + PPA
<ToddBrandt> I hope my push of mobil-basic-flash didn't break the image :(
<bfiller> ToddBrandt: nope, wasn't yours. bspencer :)
<ToddBrandt> cool ;)
<GrueMaster> I do a daily build for menlow-lpia-ubuntu-ppa, and smoke test it weekly.  I have noticed this problem for quite a while.
<ToddBrandt> I'll make fun of him later
<lool> ToddBrandt: If it pushes him to test his packages, please do :)
<davidm> The upload of last week broke stuff
<agoliveira> May I bring in a dunce hat?
<davidm> It was tested against gutsy and not hardy
<davidm> Ok bringing the meeting to a close.   Going once.......
<ToddBrandt> you should make a list of packages that break the build, then bring it up in the meeting, that'll improve testing guaranteed
<davidm> OK
<lool> Salary indexed on critical bugs count
<davidm> Ok bringing the meeting to a close.   Going twice.....
<davidm> #closemeeting
<davidm> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 18:11.
<lool> davidm: Thanks
<davidm> lool, thank you for the call
<GrueMaster> patm:  Back to my question prior to the meeting, are you still seeing issues with video capture via webcam in cheese?
<patm> GrueMaster, hey, no, with the latest graphics drivers things seem ok
<HappyCamp> Mithrandir, do you know where bugs for the kernel in Ubuntu Mobile would go?
<GrueMaster> cool
<patm> GrueMaster, different question...
<GrueMaster> Last chance I had to do any research on it was early January.
<GrueMaster> shoot
<patm> GrueMaster, in the latest Flash for Linux it supports hw acceleration....
<GrueMaster> Does it?
<patm> is this in any way supported under menlow
<patm> acc to adobe
<patm> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<GrueMaster> I'll check into it.  You may need the 3D drivers installed, which AFAIK aren't released for general consumption yet.
<GrueMaster> I do know that you need the 3d drivers for Helix support.
<patm> Well we have those
<GrueMaster> which release?
<patm> GrueMaster, appreciate it if you can find anything out
<patm> beta 6?
<GrueMaster> ok.  Beta 7 "should" be out soon (I think).  I've tested it here, but didn't see any major changes to Beta 6.  I think it was more for D0 support.
<GrueMaster> As to the flash HW acceleration, I think it will only help for movies and streaming video, not the flash animations that some GUI environments do.
<GrueMaster> But I'll check it out here this week.
<patm> GrueMaster, thanks
<patm> GrueMaster, as far as beta 7, I was hoping for an update later today, but do you know what was fixed? We have some flaky D0's right now
<GrueMaster> No, I don't.
<GrueMaster> I just get them and build them.
<patm> ok
<GrueMaster> Who do you usually get them from, Don Johnson or Chris Watkins?  Or someone else?
<patm> yes, via ARMs
<patm> GrueMaster, or packaged from moblin guys
<patm> but not the proprietary parts
<GrueMaster> I'll ping them and let them know the packages are available.  There may be other holdups that are out of my control.
<patm> GrueMaster, again, thanks
<GrueMaster> Remember, I'm just a lowly peon here (who just happens to have a brain).
<GrueMaster> :P
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> How to test ubuntu mobile? I have a nokia n810 , is it possible to install UM on it in the future?
<GrueMaster> UM is geared towards Intel 32bit architecture currently.  In the future, other platforms may be included, but for now, no.
<agoliveira> atlas95: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<atlas95> yes ok
<atlas95> I have just find it scuse :(
<atlas95> What can I buy for install UM on it in the futur
<atlas95> I will sell my n810 i think :(
<atlas95> Samsung Q1 Ultra is very expensive :(
<GrueMaster> You could check out the Asus Eee.  $399 at best buy online.  It has a different flavor of Linux, but this will run on it.  New platforms will be out later this year that UM will take full advantage of.
<atlas95> ho cool
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-29
<sdakak> Will ubuntu mobile work on T-mobile Dash / HTC S620 / Excalibur? It doesn't have touchscreen
<dholbach> good morning
<K-Fox> hi
<K-Fox> is it possible to install ubuntu-mobile on n800
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ
<dholbach> (from the topic)
 * agoliveira -> lunch and bank
<mjg59> lool: Cheese is mostly dealt with. I've come up with some hacky widget rearrangement to avoid the need for a new .ui file, but I'd like you to check it over once I'm done
<lool> mjg59: Okay
<mjg59> lool: http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/tmp/cheese.diff
<mjg59> lool: Urgh. Ignore the wscript_build hunk.
<lool> mjg59: It seems really clean; nice work
<lool> mjg59: So it only leaves the position of the photo list?
<mjg59> lool: That gets shifted as well
<lool> I mean it's #ifdefed on HILDON; what do you think of GConfing it?
<mjg59> Oh, right. Hm.
<lool> I think it's fine to send upstream as it
<lool> is
<mjg59> I'm not sure it would be terribly beneficial?
<lool> It's just that I think the position of the photos are completely unrelated to hildon; just related to the orientation of your screen so to say
<lool> But then this is only a suggestion; it's really fine like this
<mjg59> On desktops, I think the default is fine
<mjg59> It's really just an issue on space-restricted devices
<lool> mjg59: Say we rotate the UI on the Q1
<lool> And make it vertical when the device is rotated
<mjg59> lool: At that point, I think cheese is the least of our concerns :)
<lool> Haha
<mjg59> My experience is that most hildon apps are heavily optimised for widescreen
<lool> Well picture a Q1 turned the other way around ;)
<lool> mjg59: Ok, nm then
<lool> mjg59: I'd be happy to support inclusion of the patch when you send it upstream; can you ping me with the bug id when you have it?  :-)
<mjg59> lool: #519548
<lool> thanks
<mjg59> lool: Ugh. hito seems to be in worse shape than I remembered
<lool> mjg59: It should be in a good shape at the lib and openmoko levels
<lool> mjg59: But the Gtk+ and Hildon ports are really completely obsolete upstream unfortunately
<mjg59> lool: No, the library has no edit widget
<mjg59> And the viewing widget is currently, well, failing to view
<kdean06> What keyboard is being used on UME?
<lool> mjg59: Ah; you can write thomas@o-hand.com to get more information on this
<lool> Or Ross Burton, but Ross told me to see with Thomas
<mjg59> Yeah
<lool> I was told I should really run the hito branch, but didn't actually try it out
<mjg59> Right, it seems to be the future
<lool> mjg59: Sorry for putting you on a half broken track then; hopefully it's just intermediate breakage
<mjg59> But possibly in kind of the same way as concrete was the future
<agoliveira> kdean06: What do you mean by "what keyboard"?
<lool> I think I read about an hito branch for dates or tasks, but I can't locate one for either of the two
<kdean06> agoliveira, I'm wondering what kind of on-screen keyboard is used in a default image of UME.
<mjg59> I'm chatting to Thomas now
<lool> Cool
<lool> mjg59: If useful information comes out, I'm a taker -- as always  ;)
<agoliveira> kdean06: IIRC, matchbox keyboard
<kdean06> Oh, okay. 
<kdean06> Thank you.
<agoliveira> My pleasure
 * lool really wanders away for WE now; cheers!
<GrueMaster> davidm: Ping
<davidm> GrueMaster, how may I help you?
<GrueMaster> Apparently, you put a private hardy build up on a wiki for Don Johnson?  I need to get that, but our rep for adding access is off-site until Monday.
<GrueMaster> Is there any other way I can get that image?
<davidm> Directly from Don, he has password access now.
<davidm> And he has downloaded the files that are there
<GrueMaster> I'll see if I can pry him out of his cube then.  
<GrueMaster> Thanks
<davidm> We can get access accounts for anyone within Intel, if I have email today, by Monday morning your time accounts will be active.  Just have Don drop me a line.
<davidm> GrueMaster, you are welcome
<GrueMaster> They wanted me to start testing on it today.  I'll just harass Don.  I've already sent an email to our internal contact for account access.
<davidm> GrueMaster, that build indeed has private things in it. 
<GrueMaster> ok.
<davidm> The access to that private area is through me via Don
<davidm> It's not the Intel/Canonical Wiki that we use for shared documentation
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<GrueMaster> I'll bug him then.
<GrueMaster> Thanks.
<davidm> You are welcome
<sabotage> kyleN: ping
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-02
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> i was reading about ubuntu mobile, does it run on an normal pc too, as an lightweight alternative to an full ubuntu install?
<amitk> unimatrix9: you could use it, but it designed to be used more effectively with a touchscreen
<unimatrix9> i see , it does look like the solution for non technical users too, that use an pc for just basic things
<unimatrix9> and it look a bit like the eepc software that xandros has 
<unimatrix9> grandma for example....:P
<unimatrix9> could use it...
<unimatrix9> will there be an opensource iso?
<unimatrix9> well thanks for the info
<MrKeuner> hi, are there ubuntu mobile capable phones already?
<MrKeuner> or work in progress?
<eubey> is there an iso image somewhere i can dowload of ubuntu mobile/
<mouseclone> hello everyone
<mouseclone> I was thinking about getting a Q1U .. don't have a model in mind yet thinking ssd though .. is Ubuntu Mobile ready for that device?
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-23
<mib_0cdqk5> i want to boot off a UNR hardy on my  atom based lenovo u8. what to press on  power on to change boot sequence?
<ian_brasil> mib_0cdqk5: try f10 or f2
<mib_0cdqk5> dint work
<ian_brasil> mib_0cdqk5: try f12
<georgez> Hello all: I am having trouble with the wired interface of a laptop on 8.10
<georgez> it worked upon install of 8.10, but when i updated the packages it would no longer obtain the address
<emgent> persia: around ?
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-24
<giskard> hi *
<ian_brasil> i hust put the mobile report up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/February2009 
<ian_brasil> it is basically a review of the specs 
<ian_brasil> maybe someone could look it over?
<GrueMaster> I see the LPIA arch distinction is still causing headaches.
<GrueMaster> IIRC the only real package that needs this is the kernel as it is compiled for Atom specific features.  It would make more sense to have a kernel-lpia than a whole distribution of lpia.deb packages that see little/no benefit of the recompile needed.
<lool> GrueMaster: The reason the arch was introduced was that atom might have needed a different ABI
<lool> GrueMaster: It's also the reason why we're keeping it this cycle along minor ones
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-25
<Stralytic> is lpia arch going away?
<Stralytic> is lpia arch going away?
<giskard> morning *
<lool> Stralytic: Perhaps on the long term, but it wont be dropped in jaunty+1
<porthose1> I have this app Amdroid, basically it is a port of Quickplay (http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/p/quickplay), the question is how do I have Amdroid included into the mobile archives.  Do I place it up on REVU and seek MOTU advocation or is there a different process for the mobile team?
<lool> porthose1: It should be the same process
<porthose1> lool: thx appreciate it :)
<awe> mterry: ping
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-26
<persia> Team meeting in 10 minutes.
<ogra> bah, persia files evil bugs in my direction
<NCommander> lool, I have experience with running archive builds in an emulator for m68k (as well as running qemu/arm for debugging and stuff ...)
<lool> NCommander: Spec first
<NCommander> yup, just noting
<ogra> and take a look at http://beagleboard.org/project/qemu-omap3/ ...
<ogra> it worked reliable in my tests
<NCommander> I'm there now
 * NCommander had googled for ARMv6 QEMU, but didn't find this
<lool> Right, that's the one I had in mind, it's recommended for n810
<lool> n810 is currently broken in ubuntu
<ogra> but needs the rootfs in flash
<ogra> which limits a lot in size
 * NCommander compiles omap3 QEMU now
<ogra> oh ... twl4030 support seems to have been added now
<ogra> so MMC support might actually work
 * NCommander searches for a usable kernel binary
<ogra> that indeed changes a lot
<NCommander> ogra, well I do qemu -hda /dev/USBstick
<ogra> http://code.google.com/p/qemu-omap3/wiki/UserManual
<ogra> that doesnt help if qemu only adresses flash space inside your usb stick ;)
<ogra> but MMC emu should overcome the size restrictions
<NCommander> I think I'm going to run into the same issue
<NCommander> Kernel and initramfs versions mismatch
<ogra> ??
<ogra> there are kernel and initramfs links on the page i gave you
<NCommander> No, that's not the problem
<NCommander> mojo's d-i is based around a .22 kernel
<lool> NCommander: Just build the disk and fs support in the kernel; it should actually be in current jaunty kernels
<lool> Oh for mojo
<NCommander> and udev breaks into many pieces when it tries to probe for devices, breaking partman and making it uninstallable
<ogra> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardHandheldsMojo
<ogra> Debian Installer QEMU (hasty-armv5el or hasty-armv6el) 
<ogra> isnt that what you look for ? 
<NCommander> yeah, but QEMU doesn't support arm6el-vfp ...
<ogra> qemu-omap3 should
<NCommander> they're using qemu in versalite
<NCommander> Oh
<ogra> versatile 
<NCommander> I see
<ogra> :)
<NCommander> -cpu arm1136
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> When did QEMU support the cortex-a8
 * NCommander sees it on the list of CPUs ...
<ogra> since quite a while, though our packaged verysion might not work with that
<ogra> i think lool tried
<NCommander> I use SVN snapshots
<NCommander> lool, remember what I said about doing ARMv6/ARMv7 builds? Forgot about it, it will work just peachy since QEMU has the necessary support.
<lool> NCommander: Not sure it's working
<NCommander> I'm testing an SVN snapshot
<lool> Which is not what we have in the archive
<ogra> right
<lool> I think you should not be spending time on this
<ogra> please test the packaged versions if you want to test 
<NCommander> Er, I'm just doing this to build an ARMv6 image
<ogra> same as for kexec
<ogra> if you find bugs in the packaged versions, file them ... improve what we have instead of always taking upstream directly
<ogra> that isnt really helpful
<ogra> if lool wants to use EC for that we need to have a package that works
<ogra> if we want to use kexec for oftboot loading, it needs to work with our package
<lool> NCommander: Oh ok, feel free to try out new qemu for your armv6 research of course
<lool> NCommander: Would be nice to fix it in Ubuntu too though
<ogra> right
<NCommander> I'll look into it later, but if I can finish those benchmarks, its a massive CHECK off my todo list
<NCommander> and an ARMv6 kernel boots
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> THis is what I get for googling for ARMv7 vs. specific boards
 * NCommander feels like an idiot :-/
<ogra> (that whole conversation should be in -arm btw)
<lool> ogra: Eh right, I thought we were there
<NCommander> Celtiore, ping
<NCommander> Celtiore, I was pointed to you as someone who's had luck getting Ubuntu working well on jax10, and I was curious if you had any documentation on the process or could give me some help.
<Celtiore> hi NCommander 
<Celtiore> http://public.celtiore.fr/aigo-2.6.24-23.img.torrent
<Celtiore> and read ho to activte touchscreen : http://www.midwiki.com/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=53&func=view&catid=4&id=311&limitstart=12
<NCommander> Celtiore, how's this different then the base Hardy images if you don't mind me asking
<Celtiore> ?
<NCommander> What was changed in the image vs. the stock Hardy MID images?
<Celtiore> nothing
<Celtiore> just add the wifi and touchscreen drivers
<Celtiore> but the most important for mid hardware :)
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> Right
<NCommander> Next stupid question, how can I install this over MIDLinux?
 * NCommander has already blown that away on my jax10 ...
<amitk> did you save an image?
<NCommander> I think I have one somewhere.
<amitk> coz you can't download it from anywhere
<NCommander> Ouch.
<Celtiore> just copy the img on usb-stick anb boot the stick
<Celtiore> http://public.celtiore.fr/aigo-2.6.24-23.img.torrent
<NCommander> Is that the MIDLINUX image?
<Celtiore> no, the ubuntu 2.6.24-23
<NCommander> THen what's moblin_install_aigo?
<Celtiore> do you have a compal recovery image ?
<NCommander> no
<plars> anyone here tried and/or succeeded in running Ubuntu on a sony mylo?
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-28
<gqwerty> hi
<gqwerty> is it possible to configure lpia kernel to other cpu family then generic 586/686?
<gqwerty> is it possible to configure lpia kernel to other cpu family then generic 586/686, like GEODE on geode based netbook?
<Mez> how do i install the UMPC image?
<ian_brasil> persia: if you are around i just put the jaunty lpia build of gypsy in my ppa
<Itsik> hello
<ian_brasil> persia: i put it on revu too
<ian_brasil> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gypsy
<Itsik> any one knows what would work OTB on an ASUS R2h ?
<ian_brasil> Itsik: OTB?
<Itsik> out of the box ... meaning every thing works right after the installation ...
<ian_brasil> i use ubuntu mobile on mine
<ian_brasil> there were some wifi problems IIRC 
<ian_brasil> but that was a while back
<Itsik> I just booted of a usb stick with 0810 umpc edition ... wifi is sketchy, touch screen not working , gfx in low mode :(
<ian_brasil> why not try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/releases/jaunty/alpha-5/
<Itsik> k.. d/loading
<Itsik> I just tried ubuntu mid and it installed it self without asking :(
<Itsik> but now it flashes "ume login:" and won't get past that ...
<Itsik> ideas ?
<ian_brasil> try ubuntu
<ian_brasil> out of the box should be OOTB surely?
<Itsik> k ... d/loading ... 
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-01
<CarlFK> I make changes to :/etc/hal/fdi/policy/50-touchscreen.fdi  , restart hal see the changes in lshal, restart X, nothing changes 
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-01
 * jussi01 prods persia
<persia> So, you're showing me old devices.  What do you want in a device?
<jussi01> 3g. HW keyboard. arm. decent screen
<jussi01> pocketable
<persia> I think the Netwalker is the best current choice.
<persia> The thing I was carrying in Dallas.
<jussi01> netwalker has 3g?
<persia> Has USB.  Putting the module internal vs. external is just a hack (nice plastic tabs let the case open and close again).
<jussi01> inside is important to me - I dont want to carry _another_ peice
<persia> There's not a lot of space, but there's some.
<persia> Nothing else runs Ubuntu without complaints.  N900 can, but noe if you also want it to be a phone.
<persia> SmartQ5/n810 can run Karmic, but not lucid or future, and neither has native 3g.
<persia> Something like the D4 works, but most of the folk I've shown mine complain it's too big, and it suffers from PSB anyway.
<persia> There's a bunch of stuff that can be hacked to run Jaunty, but Jaunty armel wasn't that polished.
<persia> And that stuff can't be upgraded.
<jussi01> I dont need ubuntu. ;) just linux. 
<persia> The Gigabyte/Algo/Compal stuff works, but has a moderate battery life, needs closed touchscreen drivers, and suffers from PSB.
<persia> N900, but don't expect support here or compatibility with our repos.
<persia> And some bits are closed (but included in the default stack)
<jussi01> yeah and the rubbish that will be meego :(
<persia> Well, n900 default stack is debian-based.  THe next release might be based on MeeGo, but that's in the future.
<persia> And I'm not convinced MeeGo is rubbish: some folk I respect have had good things to say about it.
<persia> although it's certainly a far cry from Ubuntu.
 * persia has a suspicion that the above summarises why there's no good "mobile" flavour of Ubuntu right now, and the "Netbook" flavours are getting the attention
<jussi01> :/
<persia> jussi01: Just get a NetWalker.  That helps send the signal that people actually *want* handheld devices that can/do run Ubuntu.
<persia> Sticking a USB 3G card in a case is a fairly easy mod: just unwrap the plastic from the handheld and the module, stick the module in the case, connect the USB, and put back the case.
<jussi01> persia: I havent a load of cash. If I buy something, it has to be right. the netwalker is super, but still has things mising for me. 
<persia> Yeah :/
<persia> But nobody is making a good device right now.
<jussi01> :(
<persia> A few years ago, I would have recommended the Sharp SL-C3100 or 3200 without reservations.  VGA, 4/6GB HD, 5-8hrs runtime, USB host, can install Debian.
<persia> Modular 3G through a CF slot.
<persia> You might be able to pick one up used (they are no longer manufactured).
<persia> But only 64MB ram, 400MHz proc, and can't run Ubuntu.
<persia> (Well, you can jam Jaunty on it if you like)
<maja87_> hi
<persia> Hey.
<maja87_> i have a question
<maja87_> is there any linux op for Samsung Omnia I900?
<maja87_> i m no longer want to user WM
<persia> I don't quite understand.  What does "op" mean in this context?  What sort of hardware is that?
<maja87_> op is operating system
<maja87_> :)
 * persia usually uses "OS" for that
<maja87_> yes but here is a local sleng so sorry
<maja87_> :)
<maja87_> so the hardware is
<maja87_> http://img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/samsung/samsung-i900-omnia-02.jpg
<maja87_> and it runs now Windows Mobile 6.5
<maja87_> but i dont want to use it, i need a linux OS to this phone
<persia> OK.  Do you already know how to access a bootloader and adjust the flash?
<persia> Also, do you expect it to still work as a phone after the change?
<maja87_> maybe
<maja87_> :)
<maja87_> i tryed google Android before
<persia> On that hardware?
<maja87_> yyes
<maja87_> it works very buggy
<maja87_> :)
<maja87_> if i not useing it with sim, android works well
<persia> In that case, you probably have some way to get into the hardware.
<maja87_> but if i try out with sim, when i enter the pin, and unlock the sim, fatal error, black screen and freeze
<persia> You'll need a custom kernel for it, as it's not supported by Ubuntu.
<maja87_> i think there is an ubuntu mobile os or not?
<maja87_> so i need a kernel wich support the omnia hardware cos android kernel have a lot of bug
<persia> Looks like you can run Jaunty.  I'm not sure about Karmic.  You won't be able to run lucid.
<persia> Ubuntu doesn't have a kernel that works on that hardware.
<maja87_> :(
<fschulte> ping ogra
<ogra> yes ? 
<fschulte> oh, hi
<ogra> hey
<ogra> sorry, i didnt get around to answer your mail yet and i'm about to leave
<fschulte_> you mean to go afk?
<ogra> i'll send you an answer mail tomorrow, promised
<ogra> yes
<ogra> i just stood up from the chair the second you pinged :)
<fschulte_> great! :)
<fschulte_> hehe
<fschulte_> cu
<ogra> ciao
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-02
<jussi01> o/
<jussi01> SO Im a little confused, does the ubuntu MID flavour and Ubuntu UMPC flavour actually exist at the moment?
<jussi01> ogra: know the answer to that^^ reason I ask is because this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile?action=show&redirect=MobileAndEmbedded says no, but its still on the ubuntu website?
<ogra> UMPS was a proof of concept that was never really supported 
<ogra> MID is dead as MID but there are some other community based projects like Mer and liquid
<jussi01> right
<persia> ogra: The "Mobile" section of the Ubuntu Website has never actually represented what is created.
<ogra> that too
<jussi01> perhaps someone should take this down then, no? http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<persia> jussi01: I gave up on requesting that 18 months ago.  Please feel free if you think you can succeed :)
<jussi01> persia: it confused the heck out of me... :D
<jussi01> who should I bother?
<persia> Even when we did have MID, it wasn't what is described there.
<persia> I don't know.
<jussi01> *g*
<persia> (otherwise it'd be done already :) )
<jussi01> would it be an RT thing, do you htink?
<persia> That, or a bug against ubuntu-website.
<ogra> a bug against the ubuntu-website product might work
<ogra> snap :P
<persia> I just contacted the webmaster and discussed it.
<persia> But apparently was complicated at the time.
<jussi01> persia: btw, fyi: (for your interest :D) http://www.aavamobile.com/
<persia> jussi01: Congratulations!
<jussi01> persia: for?
<jussi01> thats not us... :D
<persia> Are you not involved with aava?
<persia> Ah :)
<jussi01> but I do know the lads involved
<persia> low DPI screen :(
<jussi01> yeah, its not perfect, but not too bad either
<jussi01> too iphone'ish for me
<persia> Too big for a phone for me, and too limited in input for a pocket computer.
<jussi01> yep, pretty much my view also
<jussi01> but still, for a lot of people...
<persia> Yeah well.  There's no accounting for taste :)
<jussi01> yippee!! LP is throwing me errors :/
<jussi01> </sarcasm>
<ogra> file a bug 
<ogra> :P
<jussi01> ogra: lol!
<jussi01> ok, done now: bug 530653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530653 in ubuntu "Ubuntu website contains page "Ubuntu MID" which is obsolete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530653
<ogra> ****************** Reminder mobile team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 3min ***********************
<fschulte> seen ogra?
<persia> fschulte: He's been around.  Do you still not have your mail?
<fschulte> persia: no ... never mind ;)
<fschulte> persia: maybe i can catch him later
<persia> Or just wait.  He'll probably check backscroll here in a bit.
<fschulte> persia: np, i'm around
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-05
<jussi01> is this no longer being developed? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1279907 or is it one and the same as UNR? /me is confuzzled
<fschulte> ping ogra
<fschulte> --- ogra ping statistics --- 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3610425ms
<persia> jussi01: Ubuntu Moblin Remix was developed once, but I've not seen any effort put into maintaining it (somewhat like Ubuntu UMPC in that regard).
 * persia needs to update the history page
<Clay> so i'm guessing no ubuntu meego remix? :)
<persia> Clay: Feel like doing one?  For a remix, the easiest way is to just prep everything in a PPA, and build an image from there.
<Clay> persia: is there a PPA that the current remix was based off?
<persia> The Moblin remix?  I think so
<persia> But I don't know which one.  At UDS I asked a bunch of people, and got different answers.
<persia> If you grab the moblin remix tarball, it ought have the right one listed in sources.list or somewhere in sources.list.d (but somehow this didn't occur to me when I last wanted to know)
<persia> My suspicion is that there exist more than one Moblin Remix (as there exists more than one Netbook Remix: hence the change to "Netbook Edition" for the official one)
<Clay> there were a few on launchpad last time i looked.. but they all appeared to be dead
<Clay> but i will look at the tarball
<Clay> thanks for the info!
<persia> I think they are all dead, but at least one of them was up-to-date when that remix was released.
<persia> Good luck.  I hear MeeGo has working PSB drivers, and I'd be especially excited to see those available for lucid.
<Clay> really?
<Clay> in #moblin people were always steered towards ubuntu moblin remix if they had PSB
<persia> Dunno really.  I just heard that at a talk at OSC2010Spring in Tokyo about a week ago.
<persia> It may be very new.
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-06
<jacquesdptd> test ok, funny ubuntu mobile remix or netbook remix, mixed with well set compiz
<jacquesdptd> very classt
<jacquesdptd> reboot
<jacquesdptd> that's better
<fschulte_>  /whois fschulte
<fschulte> seems i need to register under another nick
<lifeless> StevenK: is psb-meta buildable or relevant to lucid?
<persia> lifeless: I'm fairly certain that the modules found in a prior release in a PPA won't work in lucid.  I do not believe rebuilding those from source will help.
<persia> There are rumours of a working PSB from Meego (started by me based on a MeeGo talk I attended), but I don't believe anyone has yet successfully integrated those with Ubuntu.
<persia> There are also rumours that StevenK has a script in his IRC client that sets those who ask about PSB to auto-ignore, but I'm not sure how reliable those may be.
<lifeless> :P
<lifeless> lynne wanted [and got] a eeepc1101ha
<persia> I see.  Did it come with a preinstall, by chance?
<persia> Seems not, based on looking up product information.
<persia> In any case, last I knew the drivers were closed-source only, and also relied on some features not available (and in a different form than) our X.
<persia> So not even the typical shim+blob solution is enough.
<persia> They were made available in a seriously hacked form for a couple releases: so you could run those, but not lucid.
<lifeless> persia: yeah; dkms module fails to build
<lifeless> phys_to_gart not defined
<persia> This is a recurring issue with the PSB drivers.  I believe they worked for hardy and jaunty with sufficient extra bits, but I'm not convinced they worked for intrepid or karmic, and I'm sure they don7t work for lucid.
 * persia has an unfortunately high number of PSB devices, and hopes they end up supported before they are so obsolete as to be unusable.
<lool> lifeless: ISTR people mentionning that it could be made to build under karmic
<lool> in a launchpad bug
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/330906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330906 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "MASTER: GMA-500 lacks driver for 8.10 and 9.10 (poulsbo works only on 8.04 and 9.04)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<persia> lool: Wasn't there also some change to VESA to support 1024x600 ?
<StevenK> Yes, the Gutsy stuff could be forced to work under Karmic. I have no idea how, and don't care to find out how.
<persia> Gutsy?  Jaunty?
<StevenK> Er, Jaunty, yes
 * persia has made that mistake about 20 times in the past couple days,having never made if before, and vaguely wonders how such an effective meme developed.
<lifeless> StevenK: looks like two trivial changes to make it build under lucid
<persia> lifeless: The jaunty stuff?  Cool.  Care to toss it in a PPA?
<persia> (or multiverse, if you're feeling brave)
 * persia hasn't checked the license, but suspects it may be multiverse-OK)
<lifeless> persia: there is an eeepc-control ppa already
<lifeless> it just needs a small update to it; its documented in the forums already
<persia> lifeless: Yeah, but I'd like it for my non-ppa stuff :)
<lifeless> just rebooting now to test it
<persia> err, non-eee
<StevenK> persia: Given how PSB still requires it's own DRM stack, I'd rather it not hit the archive.
<persia> StevenK: Oh, right.  This makes sense.
 * persia had happily forgotten most of the details.
<StevenK> I wish I had.
<lifeless> StevenK: so
<lifeless> I have a loading psb module
<StevenK> Right, that's only half the issue
<StevenK> Now you need to make sure the X driver installs and works
<lifeless> if you have any tips, that would be lovely. ;)
<StevenK> See if it builds against the xserver in Lucid.
<lifeless> StevenK: did the 3d one work previously, or just 2d?
<StevenK> lifeless: Try 2d first, but 2d is probably the most trying to get working
<lifeless> zomg cvs is a build-dep
<persia> lifeless: Well of course.  You always want to be able to track the revisions of changes that happen during build, and why not use the best available technology?
<lifeless> http://www.nanoant.com/linux/compiling-kernel-iegd-10x-module-for-any-linux-distribution is interesting
<persia> Looks like it solves the special-private-version-of-drm issue
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> persia: speaking of sdks
<lifeless> its a 124MB zip file.
 * persia hates the very concept of sdks harder.
<lifeless> also with mandatory registration
<lifeless> asking for physical address and phone.
<persia> An SDK is just another way of saying "we wrote incompatible software: here's a random blob of stuff that might help you also write incompatible software.  have fun!"
<lifeless> very much not an end user solution; haven't looked at redistribution aspects of it yet
<lifeless> Ima seeif itworks first.
<persia> Either your keyboard went wonky, you're reflexes just had a significant shock, or your machine is under way too much load.
<lifeless> nearly midnight
<lifeless> ETIRED
<persia> Indeed.
<lifeless> oh, and hanging download.
 * lifeless hates on this
<persia> In the morning the download may have finished.
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> its a broken bw cap I think
<lifeless> 324K/sec - not my line speed, and no variation
<lifeless> first connection hung, second is going well
<lifeless> oh thats special
<lifeless> it contains a windows exe
<lifeless> persia: and a full jre
<lifeless> and a copy of eclipse
<lifeless> gnight
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-07
<lifeless> persia: so
<lifeless> persia: I have dug
<lifeless> persia: its terrible code quality; terrible infrastructure
<persia> Yes.
<lifeless> crying out to be autotools or some other HLL based environment
<lifeless> the .so files the iegd config thing makes are X 1.6 at best
<lifeless> so 1.7 won't load them
<lifeless> no obvious source :- cannot fix (except perhaps, by writing a 1.6->1.7 driver loader)
<persia> Is there a quick hack available like there was with the displaylink stuff?  (change a couple calling conventions for >> 6)
<lifeless> I'm going to to back-burner this till 10.4 or whatever is released
<lifeless> persia: if I had source, likely.
<persia> Oh, right.  Forgot about that bit.
<lifeless> we get kernel module source; not X driver source.
<lifeless> terrible. anyhow, thats just a FYI
<lifeless> StevenK: ^
<lifeless> 'do not try 10.3 on lucid, its a fail'
<persia> So the conclusion is that it needs a weeks work to have a sane buildsystem, etc., and a couple days work to be compatible with modern X, but needs source for either?
<lifeless> persia: If I was upstream, its probably under a week to adjust the X driver to X1.7 - at most
<lifeless> the install script is GPL of all things; we could start fixing that now, but no public VCS etc make that a likely losing proposition
<lifeless> What it /needs/ is X 1.7 compat - it passes the selftest for the new kernel modules
<lifeless> there is still a dedicated drm, but its now namespaced not to mess with other drm modules.
<lifeless> everything else is dealable with debian/patches or whatever we might choose to use.
<lifeless> oh, and its non redistributable - the version I got anyway. So we'd need a mscorefonts approach to doing it.
<lifeless> It looks like its DKMS'able-with-some-effort.
<persia> smcorefonts+dkms+build-time patching sounds like sufficient pain as to deserve to wait until other things are sorted.
<lifeless> right
<persia> Unfortunate that the hardware involved happens to be inexpensive.
<lifeless> no point until the blob they ship can work
<lifeless> and popular
<persia> It's only popular because it's inexpensive.  Even in environments where there *is* a working driver (e.g. hardy, jaunty, windows), the performance is apparently only acceptable.
<lifeless> the newer drivers manage accelerated mpeg, 3d games at ok frame rates
<lifeless> from what I've read
<persia> Indeed.  "only acceptable".
<lifeless> true
<lifeless> however there are plenty of CPU's more expensive than an entire poulsbo lapop
<lifeless> later
